# Pleurothallis dressleri



## TommyMiami (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi everyone
new on this board, but was reading many posts in the past years. Recently someone told me again to register and post the pics of my micro/miniature orchids here, so I decided to share. Here is my favorite micro orchid, Pleurothallis dressleri, grown on hygrolon cylinder. This is 3rd blooming in past 4 months, the bloom is "big" in comparison to the tiny leaves of the plant. Loves to grow in moist conditions, bright shade seems to work well, very low and weak fertilizing.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/12062-tis-season-what-have-you-got-blooming.html


----------



## KenP (May 6, 2014)

In the second picture is that Porpax lanii? I am a fan of the netting on the pseudo bulb.


----------



## TommyMiami (Aug 29, 2014)

KenP said:


> In the second picture is that Porpax lanii? I am a fan of the netting on the pseudo bulb.


Yes Ken, it is, with some 4 new growths now. I love the growing habit too, looks cool all the time.


----------

